# Mick and Paddy



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Mick and Paddy are working on the building site. The foreman comes up to them and says "I've got an appointment this afternoon, I trust you to keep working while I'm gone" When the foreman leaves, Mick says "come on, we can go home, he'll never know" When Paddy gets home he sees the foreman's car outside his house. He creeps in and can hear moaning coming from the bedroom. He tiptoes upstairs and peers round the bedroom door, to see the foreman giving his missus a good seeing to. He quietly creeps back downstairs and out of the house.

The next morning on the site, the foreman says "I've got another appointment this afternoon, just keep working like you did yesterday" When he leaves Mick says "Great, we can go early again"

"You can if you like" replies Paddy "But I nearly got caught yesterday"


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------

